# Burnthwaites Angels 2 wks



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Another quickie as they wouldn't have retained their "Angel" halo's








Angelus-our FW lad








Darla-our FW gal








Spike-our Seal lad








Lorne-our Seal lad








Cordelia-our Chocolate gal








Drusilla-our Seal gal
These Angels are just that,however i fear Rosie's Muppets will drag them mewing to the dark side:


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

They truly are....



Sorry having a bling-tastic day


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou Emz-hope your day is blinging great thus far


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

It has been lovely thanks - think all the sparkles are going to my head though!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

gorgous kittens  i bet u are so proud


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

GORGEOUS,just love darlas vampire impression brilliant names,love angel!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous.....


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh no you're at it again - just so scrummy - all of them


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

stunning ,gorgeous,, beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Another quickie as they wouldn't have retained their "Angel" halo's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok I'm puzzled now, what does FW mean??? lol C.x.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Foreign WhiteSorry i forget-i get so excited


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Does that mean they are pure white?, or is there another colour in there. I'm confused now cos I thought they were all like colourpoints


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes it does but they carry other colors-we think Angel carries Seal-don't quote me just on that but it's looking that way


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

Love the pics of the babies!! I've wanted a Siamese for so long i think they are gorgeous cats. Maybe one day i'll convince OH about getting one!!!!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Gorgeous babies, I just love those huge ears 

How on earth do you tell them apart as to me they all look the same


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

wow such beautifull kittens. bet you are so proud of them


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh wow Kelly, they are coming on fab arn't they. They are just so sweet.*


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

OMG Kel they look gorgeous! They are really starting to take shape now bless em! Lil monkeys i bet!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

WoW!!!!!! they are a bit special Kelly 
Very lovely babies but with parents like they have what would you expect eh!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

may said:


> WoW!!!!!! they are a bit special Kelly
> Very lovely babies but with parents like they have what would you expect eh!


Exactly As for telling them apart-it's easier now-their a bit older and spending as much time with them all means you really get to know each ones little character traits-who's trouble,instigator etc but i love this age as the fun really does start and i can't wait When i start posting even more dribble than usual-you'll know it's down to the inhaling of too much litter messThankyou everyone-i keep saying this but it's true-it's wonderful when others can see how gorgeous your kitts are and you all know thats it-i'll be posting pics non stop


----------

